
Death of Science: The worst publication ever - joshuajeeson
http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.982.8798&rep=rep1&type=pdf
======
dang
Please don't use submission titles to editorialize. This is in the site
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html).

------
airbreather
I don't get it, it is relatively poor, but I have seen much worse.

First thing though, someone should teach those guys what a paragraph is.

------
DoctorOetker
this is truly horrible, yet executed by photonics lab personnel?

